# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  show e Cờ Nờ Cờ còi còi 1800x3000x300 chạy song mã Y vitme 2510

## huyquynhbk

Tình hình tham gia diễn đàn lâu nay mà bây giờ e mới được sở hữu 1 e cờ nờ cờ ah.
cấu hình hiện tại
 + X vitme tbi 2510 , ray IKo 25 , step size 86 leadshine , Thép 8mm chấn C rộng 280mm
 + Y song mã vitme tbi 2510 , ray TBI 25 , alpha 98aa , thép 8mm chấn C rộng 220mm
 + Z combo mua của bác Vandu ( 1/2 trục X thép trắng cụ Kem cắt đôi ah)
Video chạy thử:


sản phẩm

   Các cụ xem cờ nhíp, cho e xin vài lời nhận xét với để e hoàn thiện nốt máy ah.
  - E cảm ơn cụ Tuấn, cụ ngocanh giúp đỡ e phần cơ, cụ Linhdt , cụ Namcnc vs cụ Ppgas giúp đỡ e vụ điện đóm alpha step
  - Đây là e test thử 17,5m/p ah. do ncstudio v5 k có phần chỉnh gia tốc nên e để mặc định cụ cnclaivung ah, e thấy cũng k nhỏ lắm.

----------

biết tuốt, Diyodira, Gamo, garynguyen, Ledngochan, linhdt1121, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## garynguyen

Con đầu tay như này là ok roài. Chúc mừng em

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Size bự thế. Kết cái món vít me của bác. Bác cho xin hình nguyên bộ với. Cái vú mỡ bác bố trí thế nào?

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác chụp rõ giúp e cái chỗ dây bơm mỡ cho con trượt với ạ. Bác bơm dầu hay j vào đó thế. Kết nối vú mỡ với dây bằng cái j thế ạ. Thanks bác

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuấn

Ui chúc mừng bác chủ, em nghe nói mới có dự thảo luật 4r, thợ bậc 6 mà chưa có con máy nào là bị treo nick đấy ạ, bia thui bác nhỉ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

garynguyen, huyquynhbk

----------


## vanminh989

Máy size khủng . Bác cho cái ảnh  xem kết cấu máy a?

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## garynguyen

@Tuấn : Khi nào áp dụng thực tế vậy hở cụ? :Cool:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Con đầu tay như này là ok roài. Chúc mừng em


thanks đại ka. hihi cái hộp số mấy thằng viettel post vẫn om chưa trả e, gọi 4-5 lần roài.hix!

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Size bự thế. Kết cái món vít me của bác. Bác cho xin hình nguyên bộ với. Cái vú mỡ bác bố trí thế nào?


hình nguyên bộ đây bác Gamo oi

các vú bơm dầu bố trí như bình thường bác ah, riêng đai ốc trục Y e bôi trơn bằng mỡ, bơm định kỳ ah.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác chụp rõ giúp e cái chỗ dây bơm mỡ cho con trượt với ạ. Bác bơm dầu hay j vào đó thế. Kết nối vú mỡ với dây bằng cái j thế ạ. Thanks bác


e đang dùng loại này cụ ơi. nó có cái ốc siết chặt dây dẫn nhựa fi4 ah, e bơm dầu thôi cụ ah.ở cái ảnh trên có chỗ dây bom dầu con trượt đấy cụ. nếu cần để e chụp gần hơn cho ahm
http://cnc24h.com/Vu-bom-dan-dau-vuong-goc.-177.html/
Cụ Tuấn @ e cảm ơn cụ.hihi để e sang thớt Lai rai Hà nội của cụ mời các cụ Hà nội nhà mình đi off cái cuối tuần nhỉ?hihi

----------


## Ledngochan

Chống võng visme hay quá. Bác gia công giúp mình 2 bộ nhé.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bongmayquathem @ cụ dùng loại này nhé
http://cnc24h.com/Vu-bom-dan-dau-vuong-goc.-177.html/
khi siết ốc là bóp cái cục tròn ở trong để giữ đầu dây dẫn dầu cụ ah.loại này dùng dây fi4 ah. e đang bôi trơn bằng dầu tất cả con trượt , vitme trục X , trục Z , riêng trục y e fai bơm mỡ ah.
 Cụ Tuấn @ e cảm ơn cụ ah. để e sang thớt Lai rai Hà nội cụ nhá. hihi 
 Ledngochan @ bộ này e nhờ mấy ông anh ở công ty cũ làm cho cụ ah. chứ e làm gì có máy móc gia công đâu mà làm được, giờ e chuyển sang cty khác rùi. nếu cụ cần bản vẽ thì e có thể gửi cho cụ ah.bộ này e k mua được vòng bi to đành tận dụng vòng bi 7208 được thằng bạn cho nên nó nhìn hơi loằng ngoằng ah. Cụ cần giúp gì về bộ quay đai ốc này thì cứ ới e nhé

----------


## Tuấn

> @Tuấn : Khi nào áp dụng thực tế vậy hở cụ?


Ui đầu tháng 6, đến nơi rồi mà bác chưa biết à ? Chết thật.

Đợt này Bqt làm mạnh lắm bác ui, nghe đâu thợ bậc 6 mà chưa có máy là treo nick, thợ bậc 7 mà cứ loanh quanh kim loại màu cũng vậy, lâu lâu không làm máy mới cũng bị kỷ luật bác ạ.

Tình hình căng lắm rồi, lão Gamo đợt này bị ra đảo xa rồi, Nam CNC cũng bị trảm vì cái tội có mấy con máy dùng hoài, đến CKD cũng bị hạ 2 bậc thợ đấy bác. Bác không thấy mấy hôm nay lão CKD lên Sài gòn nhờ vả chạy chọt ae để trốn án kỷ luật đấy thui.

Em là em lo lắm, bác có con máy nào đang dấu trong nhà thì show ra nhanh lên, mà có lẽ cuối tuần ae Hà lội nên tụ tập bia bọt bàn kế hoạch quà cáp, biếu xén lão Éc min đi là vừa rồi đấy ạ, quà cáp, phong bì cứ đưa hết cho em, em chuyển cho, bảo đảm lắm lắm ạ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, huyquynhbk, saudau

----------


## cnclaivung

bác cho em nó chạy gia tốc cao thử rồi kiểm tra xem độ run của vit me tầm nào bác, chứ như em nghĩ thì khi máy chạy gia tốc cao vit me nó run run kiểu dây đai thì hỏng bét, ...thấy fi 2510 hơi nhỏ cho độ dài 2,5m

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Ui chúc mừng bác chủ, em nghe nói mới có dự thảo luật 4r, thợ bậc 6 mà chưa có con máy nào là bị treo nick đấy ạ, bia thui bác nhỉ


Thật hả cụ! vậy em còn sống được không?

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## huuminhsh

> bác cho em nó chạy gia tốc cao thử rồi kiểm tra xem độ run của vit me tầm nào bác, chứ như em nghĩ thì khi máy chạy gia tốc cao vit me nó run run kiểu dây đai thì hỏng bét, ...thấy fi 2510 hơi nhỏ cho độ dài 2,5m


hình như cái này nut quay mà chắc chỉ có võng chứ hỏng có rung

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

> Ui chúc mừng bác chủ, em nghe nói mới có dự thảo luật 4r, thợ bậc 6 mà chưa có con máy nào là bị treo nick đấy ạ, bia thui bác nhỉ





> Ui đầu tháng 6, đến nơi rồi mà bác chưa biết à ? Chết thật.
> 
> Đợt này Bqt làm mạnh lắm bác ui, nghe đâu thợ bậc 6 mà chưa có máy là treo nick, thợ bậc 7 mà cứ loanh quanh kim loại màu cũng vậy, lâu lâu không làm máy mới cũng bị kỷ luật bác ạ.
> 
> Tình hình căng lắm rồi, lão Gamo đợt này bị ra đảo xa rồi, Nam CNC cũng bị trảm vì cái tội có mấy con máy dùng hoài, đến CKD cũng bị hạ 2 bậc thợ đấy bác. Bác không thấy mấy hôm nay lão CKD lên Sài gòn nhờ vả chạy chọt ae để trốn án kỷ luật đấy thui.
> 
> Em là em lo lắm, bác có con máy nào đang dấu trong nhà thì show ra nhanh lên, mà có lẽ cuối tuần ae Hà lội nên tụ tập bia bọt bàn kế hoạch quà cáp, biếu xén lão Éc min đi là vừa rồi đấy ạ, quà cáp, phong bì cứ đưa hết cho em, em chuyển cho, bảo đảm lắm lắm ạ


Lão hói theo dõi em ấy à?
Thôi, lỡ lộ rồi thì em nói luôn, vừa rồi em có bí mật gặp mấy anh em ở hội nghị bàn bia, xong hôm qua lén lút đi gặp bác RÒM và xe ba gat, hôm nay lại gặp cụ trùm xì tép. Hi vọng là câu kết thành bang lập hội được.
Cũng toàn những gương mặt hay xuất hiện nên cùng lắm là liên thủ gây áp lực với BQT để thả lỏng cho a/e. Chứ cái luật mới ấy mà thi hành thì em chết dở. Lâu lắm rồi em ứ có làm được con máy nào. Cũng chẵng có con cnc nào để ở nhà mà khè ạ.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## dungtb

Giải pháp chống vẩy vít me dài khi chạy tốc độ cao

----------


## vanminh989

> Giải pháp chống vẩy vít me dài khi chạy tốc độ cao


em thấy bác nói rất đúng chứ võng thì em e là vẫn xảy ra., mà không biết võng ntn, độ võng bao nhiêu, cái đó phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào bác chủ căn day y có chuản khong độ phẳng ... mà lấy gì để kiểm tra bây giờ các bác nhỉ ,

----------


## solero

Úi giời ơi. Mua bộ Z từ ngàn xưa mà giờ mới làm. may mà không rỉ.  Vụ nút quay cực hay nhưng ít người làm được. Nút này mua hay tự gia công vậy cụ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Úi giời ơi. Mua bộ Z từ ngàn xưa mà giờ mới làm. may mà không rỉ.  Vụ nút quay cực hay nhưng ít người làm được. Nút này mua hay tự gia công vậy cụ?


bộ này e tự vẽ và làm tại xưởng cơ khí công ty cũ ah.chưa ưng ý lắm cụ ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  bộ Z này có đủ sức vác 6 đầu 1,5kw k cụ Kem ơi.
@vanminh989  : vẫn võng cụ ah.mặc dù e đã cho kéo căng hai đầu vitme,với chiều dài này chắc fai vitme to với thêm vài điểm đỡ phụ ở giữa cụ ah.e chưa tìm cách căn hai cây vitme này được, do nó bị võng.
@cnclaivung : e k biết chỉnh gia tốc trong V5 bác ơi.hi

----------


## pulse&dir

hiện tại card NCSTUDIO chỉ điều khiển 3 trục x,y.z không có slave và Master, vậy làm thế nào để điều khiển song mã trục Y được vậy mấy bác, máy bác hướng dẫn em setup với, vấn đề này em lăn tăn lâu rồi.

----------


## nnk

> hiện tại card NCSTUDIO chỉ điều khiển 3 trục x,y.z không có slave và Master, vậy làm thế nào để điều khiển song mã trục Y được vậy mấy bác, máy bác hướng dẫn em setup với, vấn đề này em lăn tăn lâu rồi.


 chia đường tín hiệu y vô 2 driver, nếu vít me thì đấu thẳng driver là xong, còn thanh răng thì 1 cái đấu thẳng 1 cái đấu qua mạch đảo tín hiệu

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Ui chúc mừng bác chủ, em nghe nói mới có dự thảo luật 4r, thợ bậc 6 mà chưa có con máy nào là bị treo nick đấy ạ, bia thui bác nhỉ


Bác Tuấn cho em hỏi làm sao cho xuống bậc thợ em mới lên bậc 6, chắc em ngồi nhầm lớp

----------


## dungtb

> hiện tại card NCSTUDIO chỉ điều khiển 3 trục x,y.z không có slave và Master, vậy làm thế nào để điều khiển song mã trục Y được vậy mấy bác, máy bác hướng dẫn em setup với, vấn đề này em lăn tăn lâu rồi.


Chia đường tín hiệu điều khiển vô 2 driver là được thôi bác

----------


## Kedoithay

Bác cho xin vài tấm hình cụ thể nhiều góc độ để anh em học hỏi với

----------

